# Safari plein ecran?



## Whitebear (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour!

Je viesn de m'acheter un IMAc ce qui est tout nouveau pour moi puisque je suis sur PC depuis plus de 10 ans. Donc tout est nouveau pour moi... 

Je me demandais s'il y avait une facon d'avoir Safari en mode plien écran car lorsque je tente d'agrandir la fenetre au max ou que je l'étire je ne suis pas capable d'aller jusqu'au plein écran. Il reste constamment une bordure d'environ 2 ou 3 mm au bas ou je peux voire l'arriere plan du bureau.. cest énervant....

 Ca doit etre simple a faire mais j'en suis a mes débuts...

Merci


----------



## anneee (14 Mars 2009)

bonjour et bienvenue sur ces forums

si tu utilises safari 3, tu peux essayer Glims, il te donne des fonctionnalités supplémentaires dont le plein écran


----------



## Whitebear (14 Mars 2009)

merci! je vais essayer ca en revenant du travail!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Sans rien installer, tu mets ceci : javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight); 

dans ta barre d'adresse et tu le mets en signet .


----------



## lartus (18 Mars 2009)

non les 3mm qui laissent voir le bureau seront toujours là, on s'y fait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Je vois rien moi (à part les côtés arrondis à gauche et à droite).


----------

